# ID PLEASE



## KCgsxR (Aug 11, 2007)

I've had him for a while not sure exactly what its really known as. Was labled gold piranha when i bought it. I pretty sure its a rhom and i know they get big and need to be alone. What is it really known as and how big is it really going to get, so i know how big of a tank to get him when he's bigger? Thanks for the help.

View attachment 161005


View attachment 161006


View attachment 161007


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Appears to be a Serrasalmus Spilopleura. Here is some info. http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/pr...cat=p&id=15 I would say 55-75g for life.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

S. maculatus


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Gold spilo


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> S. maculatus


X2


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE MY GOLD SPILO


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Maculatus.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

S. Maculatus







to ID Forum


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID complete.


----------

